# vertigo labor day race



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

monday labor day race at vertigo 10$ entry fee no payout just fun starts at noon


----------



## christmas racing (Sep 1, 2010)

Alright I will be there thanks derick :doowapsta


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

count me in


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Me too, maybe if enough people show up, we can run more than one class.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Sweet! I'm in! I'll even bring BIG SEXY with me.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Count me in. I haven't seen big sexy in a while. lol Where is Mad Dog?


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*I'm here man...*

There is a birthday party for my Neice I'm trying to get out of to go to the place called Vertigo, the place where Bono wears his flashy big sunglasses. It must be bright in Vertigo, or he has Vertigo and falls down when light hits his rods and cones.....Hello hello....


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

yall can count me it for some nitro burnin, wheel spinnin, beer drinkin good times Monday


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Count me in as well! It will be my last race for a while...Im gettin my knee fixed this coming up week!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

good luck with your knee.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

*Track surfing at it's best, Vertigo Style*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccmA8Y6ujww,


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

******* definitely shows a little less regard for his personal safety than Jerry and Derrik. Saw a little air under the tires with ******* at the wheel. Maybe tomorrow he can pull off a double. lol


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

Karl, you will have to show jerry how to post up the videos from his phone, after a few more beers and Derrick left, I was putting a little more air under the tires. No sooner than I got on the four wheeler, jerry told carl to get his camera out, I think the quote was "he put his beer down, hes fixing to do some dumb $hit"


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

That is a quote I will have to remember


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

That video is the slow version. I didn't get the balls out first lap.

Oh...of course the wheeler got the "******* stamp of approval" the beer holder didn't spill a drop...lol.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Hehehe*

The oficial video of the ******* olympics.....


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Who care if it has brakes as long as the beer holder works?


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> Who care if it has brakes as long as the beer holder works?


kinda like you and broke back.....you didnt spill your drink!! LOL


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

track is good no rain come on out


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

:cloud:Ahhhhh!!!!! still had fun!


----------



## christmas racing (Sep 1, 2010)

*Bugmarine*

Did anyone get a pic of Red neck driving my bugmarine ? Red neck can't wait till you get your slash 4x4 water proof to see what kind of stuff you put yours threw. It was still fun we have a new water sport submarine races lol.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Lots of fun watching that slash go under water in the rhythm and somehow manage to get out (multiple times). Also, can't wait to see the video of Darren taking a lap while it's pouring down rain! Thanks to those who came out and happy Labor Day. All you guys race free at the next TNA, which is scheduled next week. See you then!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

i had a blast!!! i wish the rain would have slacked up a little so we could have run atleast 1 buggy MUD RACE....thanks vertigo crew the track was nice before the down pour started


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

im gonna try and make it out for the next tna!


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

Hats off to all the buggy drivers who showed a blatant disregard for the money we all have tied up in these cars, as the rain started, I believe it was darren, brian and myself who said screw it, lets have a mud race and started taking warm up laps in a steady rain. What was even more hardcore was that in the moments leading up to the torrential downpour, there were actually marshalls still out on the track. I cant think of a time I have had more fun NOT racing. And thanks go out to everyone on the edge of the slab in "tent city" who kept the tents from being destroyed in the gale force winds (Mike, Brian, Darren, Troy, Rusty and Myself) See you guys at next tuesday's TNA.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice! Its fun to say screw it and just mud dog now and again!


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

had a blast in the rain i will try to get the video off my phone


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I had a blast. Just ordered some new bearings. The seat of my truck was almost dry this morning on the way to work. My phone just dried out enough that it "kind of works". Can't wait to do it again...


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Sounds like ya'll had a blast playing in the rain!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Some people just never grown up.....$hit my phone is screwed up from the being left in a bowl of water. Think I might have to upgrade to iPhone today.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

you suck.......I want my iphone back BAD, but our company only does blackberry......


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Ours too but I talked them into letting me get it any way.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I had a blast! I don't think I ruined anything, but I haven't tried turning any electronics on yet either... Anyway, I was going through my stuff today and found somebody's power strip. It got thrown in my box in the rush while packing up. Whoever it belongs to, speak up and I'll get it back to you as soon as I can.


----------

